
Uber has terminated its self-driving car operators in Pittsburgh - lemiant
https://qz.com/1326155/uber-has-terminated-its-self-driving-car-operators-in-pittsburgh/
======
throwawayjava
The title says "operators", not "operations", which I misread about three
times :-(. I.e., there's still a sizable self-driving effort, but they've re-
organized the humans doing the actual day-to-day driving of the cars:

 _> Uber confirmed it laid off about 100 autonomous vehicle operators in
Pittsburgh and eliminated the position. The company plans to replace these
jobs with about 55 “mission specialists”—specialists who are trained in both
on-road and more advanced test-track operations, and who are expected to
provide more technical feedback to self-driving car developers. Uber said
affected operators could apply for these positions._

------
true_tuna
It killed them?

~~~
r00fus
Termination is an HR term; title could be more unambiguous.

~~~
rosege
Pretty sure that was a joke

~~~
stephengillie
But humor is incongruous to HN. ;)

